# 4-14-13 Had a Great Day on the water yesterday! (Pike Island Pool)



## FishFrenzy89 (May 18, 2009)

Got the Yak wet yesterday and had a great day of fishing.. The bass are starting to turn on and were hitting aggressively..


----------



## FishFrenzy89 (May 18, 2009)

few more pics.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Fine job, way to go !!


----------



## durpdurp41 (Dec 14, 2004)

WOW...nicely done. Looks like a good time.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FishFrenzy89 (May 18, 2009)

thanks guys, and yes it was. The first smallmouth i hooked actually jumped right into the yak and landed right on my lap lol


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

I figured that high water would have those creek fish banging! Nice job!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FishFrenzy89 (May 18, 2009)

yea main river is still to muddy.. Two of the fish came from the mouth tho and one was basically main river.


----------



## mrtwister_jbo (Apr 7, 2004)

ff89,just about the same on the other side of the river am fishing ohios crosscreek,is that wv crosscreek or buffalo that your on??? havn't got any crappie but been banging smallies an spotts 2''tail 1/16oz head.
twister


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

Thats one heck of a spotted you have in the 5th picture of your first post. They dont get too much bigger around here. Well done sir......well done.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

WHATS'UP DOWN THERE???????????

I'M SURE YOU GUYS SEEN 'ZIPPY'S WIPER REPORT' ??
,,,, he's starting to hurt my feelings!

lol, You know, I've been fishing Skeeter for specks, & doing ok, but I'll gladly give that up if the Pike & NC bunch are HAVING TROUBLE!???


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Doboy said:


> WHATS'UP DOWN THERE???????????
> 
> I'M SURE YOU GUYS SEEN 'ZIPPY'S WIPER REPORT' ??
> ,,,, he's starting to hurt my feelings!
> ...


Jer, They're hittin' in the high water here too. Zippy's gettin' those hogs though:B


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Ya, Dave,,,,Thanks
Any sauger being caught down there?
I talked to a guy that caught 6 at Alum on Monday, and they were still milk'n.

I think I just might try for some whites at the Beaver River in Pa tomorrow.
It's been real quiet over there too,,,, somethings up 

FYI,,, All My peaches & plums are at full bloom,,,, looks like this crappy 30* weather will screw me out of a bunch of brandy again this year!


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Doboy said:


> Ya, Dave,,,,Thanks
> Any sauger being caught down there?
> I talked to a guy that caught 6 at Alum on Monday, and they were still milk'n.
> 
> ...


Caught some Saugers on this big Superfluke!!


----------

